# Cuttino Mobley:now there is dictatorship in Houston



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> InsideHoops.com: You guys are winning. And the team is fun to watch. And you look like you're enjoying yourself out there. It's basketball. It's real, and it's working, and you look free on the floor.
> 
> Cuttino Mobley: I mean, I'm not really going to say... I always have fun playing basketball, but this year is a lot of fun. *When Rudy [Tomjanovich] was there [in Houston], it was a lot of fun. Running up and down, that's what people want to see. We're just getting to show our talent a little more. And everybody love each other. We all go out with each other, restaurants. We pull together, just like our boys in Houston, Yao and Mo, Jimmy, we're close, too. We miss those dudes, but we're over here, we've having fun. That's what basketball is about. Not no dictatorship, know what I mean?
> 
> ...





> InsideHoops.com: Let's switch back to Houston. What was up? What was right, what was wrong?
> 
> Cuttino Mobley: I would love Houston, but* I just think we slowed the ball down too much, and we didn't have as much freedom as we should have. No knock on Jeff (Van Gundy), because he's a great defensive coach. But offensively, I think the freedom like that we have here, with the same defense that he had... you know what I mean? I don't know; Jeff's a good dude. He's misunderstood. But offensively, at times, you were bored and frustrated (laughs). That's just what it is.*


http://www.insidehoops.com/mobley-interview-120404.shtml


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, this is all BS. We know it's all Tmac's fault. :grinning:


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

mobley has got some nerve,if he was`nt surgically attached to francis`s *** then he`d be in the cba


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm begging management to PLEASE fire Van Gundy before it's too late

We look like crap against Philly right now


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Mobley is a pretty capable player.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

No surprise here, you'd have to be blind to see JVG doesn't know how to run an offense.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Is Cuttino still dating that chick from Sex and the City?


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> mobley has got some nerve,if he was`nt surgically attached to francis`s *** then he`d be in the cba



 
Maybe if you would have watched the Rockets over the last few years, you'd see improvement in his all around game.
One of the most underrated players last year.....if not the most.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Is Cuttino still dating that chick from Sex and the City?



I hope not........I always thought he could do WAY better.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> mobley has got some nerve,if he was`nt surgically attached to francis`s *** then he`d be in the cba


Yeah, because most CBA players can come into the league and get 17-4-3 career averages.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Hei s pretty symbiotic with Francis. Oh well.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> mobley has got some nerve,if he was`nt surgically attached to francis`s *** then he`d be in the cba


 :sour:


----------

